# what are the payment dates for Jobseekers b in december and january



## 1craigus1 (24 Nov 2007)

what are the payment dates for Jobseekers b in december and january this year?????,

DO THEY REMAIN EVERY WEEK AS USUAL OR DO THEY CHANGE???,

JUST RECENTLY UNEMPLOYED FOR LAST THREE MONTHS SO JUST CHECKING, 
CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT /THANKS IN ADVANCED/,

IM AWARE THAT IM NOT GETTIN THE CHRISTMAS BONUS SO NOT LOOKIN FOR THAT PAYMENT DATE.


----------



## gipimann (24 Nov 2007)

You'll get a double week's payment the week before Christmas, which includes the payment for Christmas week.

Your new Year's week payment may be available a day or two earlier than usual depending on what day you normally get paid.  

Other than these changes, your weekly payment will continue as normal.


----------



## 1craigus1 (24 Nov 2007)

thanks very much u were very helpful cheers.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Nov 2007)

1craigus1 said:


> what are the payment dates for Jobseekers b in december and january this year?????,
> 
> DO THEY REMAIN EVERY WEEK AS USUAL OR DO THEY CHANGE???,
> 
> ...


----------

